# New Pipe Smokers - Don't forget to point!



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

If you have never known the joy of pointing at something with your pipe you should try it out. It is simple really but there is a proper technique... I mean you don't want to look foolish and do it wrong.

The stem should emerge from between your index finger and middle finger. Your index finger and thumb wrapped around the bowl when pointing at things where the pipe is straight or at things that are higher. When pointing at things lower you should slide your thumb up and place on the top of the bowl. Don't place your thumb over the hole it should rest comfortably on the edge of the bowl. 

Once you have mastered the technique you are ready to point at things like the cool kids do.

Warning: Do not attempt pipe pointing if the bowl of your pipe is hot or when pointing might get you beaten up or shot. Also don't point when you are by yourself because you will just look crazy (like I did when drafting this post).

So will this be sticky-ed?


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Very cool. 

Don't poke an eye out.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Rolando said:


> If you have never known the joy of pointing at something with your pipe you should try it out. It is simple really but there is a proper technique... I mean you don't want to look foolish and do it wrong.
> 
> The stem should emerge from between your index finger and middle finger. Your index finger and thumb wrapped around the bowl when pointing at things where the pipe is straight or at things that are higher. When pointing at things lower you should slide your thumb up and place on the top of the bowl. Don't place your thumb over the hole it should rest comfortably on the edge of the bowl.
> 
> ...


It's trickier to point with a full bent.
Ya might point to the wrong thing.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Full bent pointing is for advance pipe smokers. The new people should stick to straight and quarter pointing.


Oh and no cool kid points with a corn cob pipe. jes sayin


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

wonder what would happen when pointing with a clay/tavern pipe?
Eye patches are neato!!


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Rolando said:


> Full bent pointing is for advance pipe smokers. The new people should stick to straight and quarter pointing.
> 
> Oh and no cool kid points with a corn cob pipe. jes sayin


Cool kids that smoke cobs've mastered the art of the cob never leaving their teeth


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Rolando said:


> Full bent pointing is for advance pipe smokers. The new people should stick to straight and quarter pointing.
> 
> Oh and no cool kid points with a corn cob pipe. jes sayin


If I can not point with my cobb, I shall not point..

No cool kid points, whats the point??


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

For the advanced pipe smoker - don't forget the "Inclusion Circle" pointing method (to be used when talking about a group of people/ducks/cars/whatever). Grip your pipe as described, extend your pipe arm forward till your upper arm is parallel with the ground, then bend your elbow to raise your forearm approximately 20 degrees. Then make a circle with your hand to indicate the group you want.

This technique is best performed when alone, mumbling to yourself, with a slightly crazy look in your eyes (mess your hair a little and the effect is increased!).

Note: this technique can be performed with a cigar but only if it is almost nubbed, 50+ ring guage, and unlit.

:ss


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

JaKaAch said:


> If I can not point with my cobb, I shall not point..
> 
> No cool kid points, whats the point??


All the pipe smoking cool kids point with their pipes. The people you are directing will look at your pipe and the thing it is pointing to. It really is one of the essential aspects of the pipe smoking experience.

Sorry traveler I am anti cigar pointing. It lacks sophistication. Besides you could only point at things that are moving toward you because the cigar keeps getting smaller.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

My wife now knows about this thread because I pipe pointed at it. She is shaking her head.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Rolando said:


> My wife now knows about this thread because I pipe pointed at it. She is shaking her head.


LOL !


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I prefer the pipe gesture which is also an essential for the maturing pipester.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hahahaha
This thread cracks me up...
cob...inclusion...full bent...just for experts.
Hahahahahaha
The visions...
Tom


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

TOB9595 said:


> Hahahaha
> This thread cracks me up...
> cob...inclusion...full bent...just for experts.
> Hahahahahaha
> ...


Maybe this one needs some video example's for the newbies..
p


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

C'mon....admit it. Everybody that read this thread picked up a pipe and pointed with it. 

(We know you did even if you don't admit it; I did.) :bl


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Highstump said:


> C'mon....admit it. Everybody that read this thread picked up a pipe and pointed with it.
> 
> (We know you did even if you don't admit it; I did.) :bl


Just be careful ya don't put somebody's eye out with that thing.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

OK you guys are killing me here, LMAO...

We obviously all have WAY too much time on our hands to come up with this stuff, lol...


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Arizona said:


> OK you guys are killing me here, LMAO...
> 
> We obviously all have WAY too much time on our hands to come up with this stuff, lol...


Napoleon said; "pipesmoking is for them who dont know what to do with their time"...if i remeber right.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

also, let us not forget the "thinking man" look. Cross your arms, with pipe in hand, and place the stem just barely in your pursed lips. Or just place the stem at your lip. This is truly a classic look and gives the impression that you are of the contemplative ilk.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Now once you have mastered the pipe pointing you can use it to complete the considering an idea maneuver. This is for advance smokers because it requires you to know your pipe is lit. You will lose all street cred if you do this manuever without the ability to take a puff on your pipe.

So if someone comes up to you with an acceptable idea (you wouldn't waste the maneuver on someone who brings you a stupid idea) you grab your pipe and hold it in your mouth. For the best affect you hold the pipe with your right hand in the left side of your mouth or vice versa. Turn your chair so that the side of your face that has the pipe is facing the idea bringer(s) and lean back if possible and look at the ceiling. Pause for a few moments as though you are considering the pros and cons. Take a puff. Sit right in your chair again and then pipe point at the person or persons and tell them they may be on to something with that idea. If it is a single person you can do a slight pipe point wave.

But you must master pipe pointing before moving on to such complex maneuvers.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Let's keep it simple for the class Rolando - no complex manuevers yet - the point/wave is a bit down the road. One step at a time! Many repetitions of these techniques and they'll eventually perfect them and be ready to move on to the next.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I just want to give them something to look forward to.

There is another beginner move but it is highly controversial. It is for pipe smokers with beards. It requires holding a pipe with one hand in your mouth while stroking your chin contemplatively with the other. The anti-smoke n stroke camp say that it is too much going on and I tend to agree. The pro smoke n stroke say the anti people don't like it because they can't pull it off similiar to walking and chewing gum argument.

To the pro people I say "Bite me".

I feel the same about the smoke n pull maneuver that is done with moustaches.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Who will speak up for the hairless amongst us?!! They should be able to contemplatively chin stroke as well! I smell discrimination!!!


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

That is nothing a little rogaine can't solve. I have grown thick luscious armpit hair thanks to rogaine. Smear some on your face and you will have hair before you know it.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

So I discovered tonight that my home made is really great for pointing. It is just the right size and shape, it fits comfortably in the hand and points to exactly what I want it too .



If I can get some photos without getting locked up, I will demonstrate :tu


:chk


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Interesting shape.
Nice work!


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

WELL DONE!!!
Looks as if it fits in the hand quite well.
The shape is commendable
Tom


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice pipe, and it definitely looks like a pointer!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Don't worry. I've been practicing. Similar to the Bill Clinton thumbs up point:tu

I feel your pain


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

My wife warned me that if I pointed at her, the pipe would be pointing out of me! I don't think that shee understood the importance and cultural impact that the point could have p


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I think pointing with a slight bent seems less confrontational than pointing with a straight. It softens the directness of the point.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Rolando said:


> I think pointing with a slight bent seems less confrontational than pointing with a straight. It softens the directness of the point.


I agree with you on that. What do you think about pointing with a long stemmed church warden? I've never owned or smoked one, or actually seen one pointed for that matter.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

TheTraveler said:


> I agree with you on that. What do you think about pointing with a long stemmed church warden? I've never owned or smoked one, or actually seen one pointed for that matter.


Duh. That is pipe touching not pipe pointing.

I love churchwardens.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Rolando said:


> Duh. That is pipe touching not pipe pointing.
> 
> I love churchwardens.


:r

That's true - with a churchwarden you could reach out and touch someone.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Maybe this one needs some video example's for the newbies..
> p


Come on, no youtube tutorials yet?

Thanks for the great post!:tu


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I have suffered a crippeling thumb pipe-pointing related injury. Please folks try not to be too enthusiastic when you point. All you noobs out there take note and don't forget to stretch before attempting this maneuver.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Is there any particular 'baccy requirement? Does aged tobacco demand different pointing techniques than dried out drugstore floor sweepings?

Just in case, you know...


----------



## Hash (Jul 29, 2008)

:r Awesome Thread!!!!!


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Hydrated said:


> Is there any particular 'baccy requirement? Does aged tobacco demand different pointing techniques than dried out drugstore floor sweepings?
> 
> Just in case, you know...


I think the type/brand/flavor you're smoking will directly impact your mood - or perhaps your choice of tobacco is a reflection of your mood at that moment. Either way, I'm of the opinion that your mood and the circumstances/environment surrounding you choose the method of pointing for you, not the other way 'round. p

Of course I could just be whistling in the wind, too.


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

I believe that what you are pointing at is also a factor. p


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Alyks said:


> I have suffered a crippeling thumb pipe-pointing related injury. Please folks try not to be too enthusiastic when you point. All you noobs out there take note and don't forget to stretch before attempting this maneuver.


I always warm up with a couple of simple pencil points before moving to the pipe. I also find that wearing a glove between points will keep your hand warm and limber sort of like a pitcher wearing a jacket on his pitching arm.



Hydrated said:


> Is there any particular 'baccy requirement? Does aged tobacco demand different pointing techniques than dried out drugstore floor sweepings?
> 
> Just in case, you know...


It should be a cool burning tobacco in case you have to do extended pointing.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Because of this thread, I broke out the pipe from it's early hibernation (it usually only comes out when winter rolls around) and practiced my "pipe point" lest I forget it (along with firing up a bowl.. mmm..).

Thank you! :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad to hear it! I started this thread because unlike the general cigar discussion this forum is a little too Q&A.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Never forget that you can give directions utilizing the Point also... 

A confused stranger will greatly appreciate your assistance and you'll gain an instant admirer to be sure. Sometimes you'll even need to use the Fully-Extended arm Point when giving directions and of course the Left and Right sweeping technique for emphasizing turns along the way.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I think of this as my "over yonder".


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Or how about a "who, me?"



:ss


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

when your thinking of where to point, you can slowly move the tip of the pipe around in a small circle, then when you decide, you snap the tip out of its circle and onto the target...

e.g.
"which color looks better"

"good question... Hmmm Uhhhhhh (pipe tip begins to slowly move in SMALL circles.. less than an inch diameter) Uhhhhhh, THAT ONE! (pipe springs into action, picking the PERFECT color)"

I find the small circles mezmorises the person, when the pipe finally snaps onto target the person is under its spell, and they are inclined to agree with any decision.

remember, SLOW and small circles... i tend to do no more than 3 circles MAX before deciding. 2 is my prefered number of circles..

its a small flourish.. if the circles are too big, too fast, or too many then it just looks cheesy.. but one or 2 small slow circles are barely noticeable, but they make the point that much more powerful...

This is an intermediate technique, so i reccomend practicing it in a mirror before using in public.. its all about being subtle, you draw the attention to the pipe without letting the person know it... then as soon as their attention is focused, the PIPE DECIDES! and so it must be!

ahh yes, looking good while smoking a pipe is half of the art in itself.. one must dress the part.. and act the part.. 
learn your pointing tecnhiques.. they are very important... great thread.. 


-hyp

Ok, heres one more, a bit easier..

Use the points to accent words...
For this i like to use either a hammer/chopping action
or a bouncing action..

e.g.

"That coffee i roasted last night was the BEST i've HAD in YEARS!"
so you start with an indirect point. pipe is held in left hand, slightly out (a foot and a half away from body) with tip pointing across to the right and slightly up.
When you reach the word "BEST" you begin the action.
the hammer action goes up and down 3 beats, BEST HAD YEARS.. again, its not a LARGE motion.. the tip only travels a few inches up and down.. a variation would be to poke on the word YEARS.. updown, updown then backfoward to accent YEARS. but i find that to be a bit much, i feel the 3 hammer motions are much classier...

The bouncing motion is another one of my favorites.. 
Start the sentence in the same resting position, then when you reach "best" peform a single hammer motion, when you say "ive" you begin the bounce motion you move the pipe up and to the right then bring it down when you say the word you wish to accent, in this case "HAD", then bring it back up on the word "in" and repeat the motion for "YEARS" The Tip of the pipe follows the motion like a bouncing ball bouncing its way across a sentence.. like in those singalong videos...

If you like talking with your hands, the pipe is an amazing tool...



-hyp


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent advice, hyper_dermic. You've had some time in practice of these arts, it seems!

All the pipe newbies here are getting some great advice on this thread - remember what you've learned, young Padawans, and the Force (of pipe pointing) will be with you. :tu


----------



## fiveqs (Aug 23, 2008)

Rolando said:


> I just want to give them something to look forward to.
> 
> There is another beginner move but it is highly controversial. It is for pipe smokers with beards. It requires holding a pipe with one hand in your mouth while stroking your chin contemplatively with the other. The anti-smoke n stroke camp say that it is too much going on and I tend to agree. The pro smoke n stroke say the anti people don't like it because they can't pull it off similiar to walking and chewing gum argument.
> 
> ...


These are actually often misinterpreted (by intention of the smoker), and highly advanced techniques, employed by those of us with rather prodigious beards. They are used to minimize pain and embarrassment resulting from accidentally lighting your beard or mustache on fire. It often takes years of experience and a whole lot of reps to refine your technique to the point where folks nearby don't realize what's going on and just interpret your reactions as a casual response to conversation. It involves proper breathing, not gripping the smoldering fur too tightly to avoid burning ones fingers, as well as speeding up reaction times to minimize the loss to the aforementioned fur.
So the next time you see a pipe smoker stroking his beard or mustache, take an extra whiff for the acrid smell of burning hair. Because he may not be contemplating the universe... it may just be his well trained response to fear.
Paul Q


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

perogee said:


> I think of this as my "over yonder".


Yes... Precisely and by the way a perfectly executed technique!


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

perogee said:


> Or how about a "who, me?"
> 
> :ss


Hey, your grass isn't dead! :r


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

fiveqs said:


> These are actually often misinterpreted (by intention of the smoker), and highly advanced techniques, employed by those of us with rather prodigious beards. They are used to minimize pain and embarrassment resulting from accidentally lighting your beard or mustache on fire. It often takes years of experience and a whole lot of reps to refine your technique to the point where folks nearby don't realize what's going on and just interpret your reactions as a casual response to conversation. It involves proper breathing, not gripping the smoldering fur too tightly to avoid burning ones fingers, as well as speeding up reaction times to minimize the loss to the aforementioned fur.
> So the next time you see a pipe smoker stroking his beard or mustache, take an extra whiff for the acrid smell of burning hair. Because he may not be contemplating the universe... it may just be his well trained response to fear.
> Paul Q


This is _the_ maneuver I am most looking forward to perfecting some years from now when I am of an age that more suits the 'prodigious' beard that I am capable of growing. Unfortunately my last attempt a few years ago ended in tragedy - my face was just too young.

Also, I'm definitely going to test the decision making powers of the pipe on my girlfriend. Thanks for that one, hyper!


----------



## Bald1 (Oct 1, 2008)

I had a professor that said everyone should wear glasses, impaired vision or not, just so they could be taken off and pointed with.

If he had only known the power of pipe pointing our pipe smoking ranks may have swelled considrabley with the many students under his influence.

-Bryan


----------



## AZrider (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't think I'm ready. 

Earlier this week, while examining the stem of my pipe, I unknowingly performed a 'self point'. Imagine my distress as I realized I'd inadvertently directed everyone's attention to my face! I panicked and nearly performed a soft shoe to fill the void of expectation - but, instead, I pulled off a credible, if hasty, beard/mustache tug (I have a goatee). I then gave my best sage look, nodded, and returned to smoking my pipe, ignoring the attention of my onlookers until they gave up.

D'oh! It just occurred to me: I might have been able to perform a 'double point' and deflected the attention to something (or someone) else! I don't know. I feel like I'm playing with fire.

I'd better slow down.


----------



## Hey Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

The look they were giving you was one of awe and respect, and acting as if you didnt notice only heightened the effect.


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

Proper Pipe Pointing is just not done right anymore. Think of it as "_The Queen's English_" It is not "old-fashioned" as some would have you believe, it is a *DUTY* of all pipe smokers, no matter their age, to have at least a rudimentary grasp of the _*Language of the Pipe*_.



Rolando said:


> If you have never known the joy of pointing at something with your pipe you should try it out. It is simple really but there is a proper technique... I mean you don't want to look foolish and do it wrong.
> 
> The stem should emerge from between your index finger and middle finger. Your index finger and thumb wrapped around the bowl when pointing at things where the pipe is straight or at things that are higher. When pointing at things lower you should slide your thumb up and place on the top of the bowl. Don't place your thumb over the hole it should rest comfortably on the edge of the bowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Mr. Moo demonstrated this proper technique to me not too long ago at a herf. In order to add emphasis, throw a little knuckle in there as well!!


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm still at the stage of making sure that I don't drop the pipe...Once I have that down, I'll start thinking about pointing :rotfl:


----------



## ptrk626 (Jan 13, 2009)

hyper_dermic said:


> when your thinking of where to point, you can slowly move the tip of the pipe around in a small circle, then when you decide, you snap the tip out of its circle and onto the target...
> 
> So I read this thread... and wanting to fit in because I'm one of the new kids here, I try all the various techniques safely in the privacy of my office
> in front of my computer screen. All went well. I tried a few techniques on the dog and he looked at me with a slightly tilted head. Eager to show off what I had learned I called my wife in to show her too. She seemed impressed until I got to Hyper Dermics technique. Following step by step with the "small circles and then the snap"... I sprayed tobacco juice onto my wife's favorite shirt. Need I say she wasn't happy?


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

To avoid CPS "Carpal Pipe Syndrome" 

1) Stretch all muscle groups involved. 
2) Avoid "Over-Pointing"
3) choose lighter weight pipes*
4) alternate between "The Circle" and "The Hammer" techniques

*you may look foolish if you are a large person pointing with too small of a pipe!


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

If I can't use my corncob I won't play... naah naah naahh...


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2007)

Rolando said:


> I always warm up with a couple of simple pencil points before moving to the pipe. I also find that wearing a glove between points will keep your hand warm and limber sort of like a pitcher wearing a jacket on his pitching arm.


:rotfl:

Old post but this thread is hilarious.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

I pointed my churchwarden today for the first time. Nothing like a 12" stem to drive a point home.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Rolando said:


> My wife now knows about this thread because I pipe pointed at it. She is shaking her head.


No worries Rolando... The opinion of wives and gf's doesn't count as they're lost in a fog anyways and cannot comprehend these things.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't forget to say things like: harumph, indubitably, indeed, ahem...

I also find it effective to just trail off mid-thought. "If I recall correctly, the primary difference between effluvient and efficacious tends to deal with non-absolutes, or was it minor variances of pressure........."


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

Bump. This Pipe-Pointing Thread brings me to tears every time.



Rolando said:


> If you have never known the joy of pointing at something with your pipe you should try it out. It is simple really but there is a proper technique... I mean you don't want to look foolish and do it wrong.
> 
> The stem should emerge from between your index finger and middle finger. Your index finger and thumb wrapped around the bowl when pointing at things where the pipe is straight or at things that are higher. When pointing at things lower you should slide your thumb up and place on the top of the bowl. Don't place your thumb over the hole it should rest comfortably on the edge of the bowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great thread! This made my evening!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I learned from my father OBM that pipe pointing should only be used for "cheerful" subjects. When anger or outrage are involved simply look over your glasses and stare at the object to be pointed out (especially when the object was me).


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

TRULY, a learning experience everytime I check the forums.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't have much experience pointing, but I have emphatically (yet gently) grabbed a pipe out of my mouth in disgust. This is especially usefull when someone present says something completely preposterous, as if to say "great scott, that's absurd!"


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

When you're holding a pipe people will believe anything you say. And if you can't think of anything to say, just lean back in your chair and take a few slow puffs while staring into space and gently nodding.


----------



## Zulucollector (Dec 2, 2010)

Great humor here.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

I will admit that I worked on my pointing in secret when I only had a cob.
Now that ive got a briar I will have to give this a go.

Humor gold!


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Never point a 1/4 bent at a women, despite an attempt to point at the lady's face you will inevitably be pointing at their breast.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I utter, interesting but highly under rated. Whilst clenching a pipe and cleaning my glasses with my handkerchief. Always makes me feel better about myself.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I never point its so rude, I just stare..


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

commonsenseman said:


> I don't have much experience pointing, but I have emphatically (yet gently) grabbed a pipe out of my mouth in disgust. This is especially usefull when someone present says something completely preposterous, as if to say "great scott, that's absurd!"


This is also a good skill to have encase someone says something ridiculously funny. It can prevent you from shooting ash straight up into the air and all over your face when you laugh.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Gentleman, I must regale you with the story of my first successful public endeavor: 
Upon visiting my semi-local B&M today, I was approached by the owner whilst I stood at the lighter display. Since it wasn't apparent to me which ones were for pipes I explained my growing displeasure of using matches and turned to the case with pipe in hand and used the "inclusion" method of drawing an imaginary line around the lighters that had piqued my interest. He quickly opened up his case and began showing different ones and explaining the various features. I settled on a Vector Gladius and a cheap briar as im trying to up my number of pipes in rotation.

Ill bet he was surprised and impressed; what with this coming from a 27 year old and all.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

B.L. Sims said:


> Gentleman, I must regale you with the story of my first successful public endeavor:
> Upon visiting my semi-local B&M today, I was approached by the owner whilst I stood at the lighter display. Since it wasn't apparent to me which ones were for pipes I explained my growing displeasure of using matches and turned to the case with pipe in hand and used the "inclusion" method of drawing an imaginary line around the lighters that had piqued my interest. He quickly opened up his case and began showing different ones and explaining the various features. I settled on a Vector Gladius and a cheap briar as im trying to up my number of pipes in rotation.
> 
> Ill bet he was surprised and impressed; what with this coming from a 27 year old and all.


Bravo! Bravo! :clap2:


----------



## Fritzchen (Nov 18, 2009)

ruralhipster said:


> Never point a 1/4 bent at a women, despite an attempt to point at the lady's face you will inevitably be pointing at their breast.


I should think it unwise to point at women with anything less than an XL-Straight.

First impressions are crucial.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

B.L. Sims said:


> Gentleman, I must regale you with the story of my first successful public endeavor:
> Upon visiting my semi-local B&M today, I was approached by the owner whilst I stood at the lighter display. Since it wasn't apparent to me which ones were for pipes I explained my growing displeasure of using matches and turned to the case with pipe in hand and used the "inclusion" method of drawing an imaginary line around the lighters that had piqued my interest. He quickly opened up his case and began showing different ones and explaining the various features. I settled on a Vector Gladius and a cheap briar as im trying to up my number of pipes in rotation.
> 
> Ill bet he was surprised and impressed; what with this coming from a 27 year old and all.


I really have to work on my technique with this. I haven't gotten nearly the success you've tasted!

Congrats!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

This need to be a sticky!


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

Bump, for the new members out there.
any new techniques over the past year?



King said:


> This need to be a sticky!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

You know I didn't even think about technique and I am going to work on some. Is it mandatory to point at something at least once when you put your pipe in your hand? Seems like it should be.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

jsnake said:


> You know I didn't even think about technique and I am going to work on some. Is it mandatory to point at something at least once when you put your pipe in your hand? Seems like it should be.


Mandatory? I wouldn't think so.
Natural? It is to me.

While im normally an unabashed clencher, when im around someone or a group ill usually have a hand on my pipe so I can quickly remove the stem when talking. Given that, its just second nature to turn the stem out and point if need be. Clenching the pipe and using my hand to point just feels- odd.

Using this method also allows one to look more intelligent as you take a few puffs and you ponder your responses. Even if youve got no clue what the person is talking about nobody is going to argue if you give a simple "hmm" and nod approving with a pipe in the corner of your mouth.

p


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I like to keep my pipe clenched at all times if possible. That way my hands are always free to polish my monocle.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I like to keep my pipe clenched at all times if possible. That way my hands are always free to polish my monocle.


Mmm, quite right- quite right


----------



## Sharadeth (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I think the technique is pretty well covered now but what about the supernatural part of it. I feel like when you point at something with your pipe your not merely pointing but more of choosing it. In fact I remember a crazy pipe smoker that was talking to himself pointed at me and I felt special and knew from that moment on I was destined to be a pipe smoker.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sharadeth said:


> Well I think the technique is pretty well covered now but what about the supernatural part of it. I feel like when you point at something with your pipe your not merely pointing but more of choosing it. In fact I remember a crazy pipe smoker that was talking to himself pointed at me and I felt special and knew from that moment on I was destined to be a pipe smoker.


And excellent new point, but having read this thread in its entirety, I have to say that the "gesture" has been given short shrift. The "Hold on" is absolutely essential in discussions when you disagree with someone. Two main variants:

Immediate disagreement: Leaning forward in your chair as you remove the pipe from your mouth, hold the bowl with thumb and index finger while fanning the other three fingers away from the pipe. The pipe points slightly downward and orthogonally, not at the other person. It means, "Stop right there."

Disagreement on the way: Leaning back in your chair, remove the pipe from your mouth and with a slight tilt of the head, hold the pipe at shoulder level in your fist and point the stem behind you. The meaning is clear, "I think you're pulling that out of your rectal data base, but go ahead and finish making an idiot out of yourself."


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> And excellent new point, but having read this thread in its entirety, I have to say that the "gesture" has been given short shrift. The "Hold on" is absolutely essential in discussions when you disagree with someone. Two main variants:
> 
> Immediate disagreement: Leaning forward in your chair as you remove the pipe from your mouth, hold the bowl with thumb and index finger while fanning the other three fingers away from the pipe. The pipe points slightly downward and orthogonally, not at the other person. It means, "Stop right there."
> 
> Disagreement on the way: Leaning back in your chair, remove the pipe from your mouth and with a slight tilt of the head, hold the pipe at shoulder level in your fist and point the stem behind you. The meaning is clear, "I think you're pulling that out of your rectal data base, but go ahead and finish making an idiot out of yourself."


Hahahaha. I loved reading this thread, it cracks me up how many of these things I see ALL pipe smokers do. I do all this stuff and didn't even think about it until I started reading this.


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

If someone refuses to see the unasailable logic of my discourse I first give a stem clench with a stern "Good day sir!" If they still don't bow to my superior intellect, I cut them off with a firm pipe point and "...I SAID GOOD DAY!" Once in a while I'll throw in a "Harrumph!" for variety.


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

bump
for the new pipers out there


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm reminded of a quote by Zino Davidoff, though in his case it's applied to the cigar : "A cigar ought not to be smoked solely with the mouth, but with the hand, the eyes, and with the spirit."

Any expert on the finer aspects of pipe pointing feel like helping us newbies out with a Youtube tutorial? :mischief:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

cpmcdill said:


> I'm reminded of a quote by Zino Davidoff, though in his case it's applied to the cigar : *"A cigar ought not to be smoked solely with the mouth, but with the hand, the eyes, and with the spirit."*


He forgot the nose. The nose knows.


----------

